# Portable Toilets



## Jim B (Dec 23, 2015)

I am located in Pennsylvania and IBC 2012 and Appendix E has been adopted.

I am dealing with baseball dugouts at a high school field and the BCO has permitted the use of portable toilets to suffice for the dugout occupant loads.

The architect has provided me with cut sheets, but as per IBC 2012: E105.1, it would appear that 5%, or at least 1, shall be fully accessible.

In looking at cut sheets on the web, I have yet to see one that complies with ANSI A117.1-2009.

Other than the trailer type of portable toilet rooms, has anyone seen a grade standing, poly type, that complies?

Thanks,


----------



## cda (Dec 23, 2015)

Have you called the porta potty companies in your area?

https://www.unitedsiteservices.com/porta-potty-rental/wheelchair-accessible-porta-potty

http://m.searchmagnetlocal.com/Pennsylvania/Equipment-Rental-Pittsburgh-Penn_Waste_Portable_Toilets_Pittsburgh-3420/Our_Gallery.html


----------



## Jim B (Dec 23, 2015)

cda said:
			
		

> Have you called the porta potty companies in your area?https://www.unitedsiteservices.com/porta-potty-rental/wheelchair-accessible-porta-potty
> 
> http://m.searchmagnetlocal.com/Pennsylvania/Equipment-Rental-Pittsburgh-Penn_Waste_Portable_Toilets_Pittsburgh-3420/Our_Gallery.html


The unit show at United Services doesn't comply for the 60" water closet clear floor space width and TP location

The Penn Waste unit isI unclear. It doesn't seem to have a vertical side wall gab bar, its hard to tell if the seat centerline is 16" to18" from the side wall


----------



## north star (Dec 23, 2015)

*# : = : #*

Are there any ADA compliant restrooms within 500 ft. of the dugouts

[ *RE:* Section 1109.2.1.4,  `12 IBC  ] ?

*# : = : #*


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Dec 23, 2015)

Jim I think you'll be hard-pressed to find one with the vertical grab that's not an ADA requirement.

FWIW the vertical bar on the  side wall in A117.1 was added to aid a person who may use other types of mobility aids and  needs assistance to rise or sit on the water closet.


----------



## Jim B (Dec 23, 2015)

No toilet rooms within 500'-0"


----------



## ADAguy (Dec 23, 2015)

Andy Gump



			
				Jim B said:
			
		

> No toilet rooms within 500'-0"


No Andy Gump back east?


----------



## north star (Dec 23, 2015)

*@ ~ @ ~ @*

Looks like Andy Gump serves only the Left Coast !

*@ ~ @ ~ @*


----------

